# 5th Day Of Clout Treatment For Bloat



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay here is where I am at. I have a 125 gallon tank. 2 weeks ago I bought 2 oscars, and that brought my total to 4 babies (all are 3 to 4 inches long). One had white stringy feces, and after a few days died. The next day one of the other ones stopped eating, and was just laying on the bottom of the tank. Before this he was swimming around like normal. On Wednesday I started treating the tank with clout as outlined in the library section. This is the 5th day of treatment, and the fish still seems to be breathing hard, not eating, and not swimming. He swims sometimes, but not as much as he did this time last week. What should I do next? The treatment in the library sections says after 5 days take a 2 day break and start treatment again.

In the treatment it said to do daily 25-30% water changes, which I did faithfully.

Is this what all of you would recommend, or should I try something else?

Should I be seeing some kind of improvement in the sick fish?

Is bloat contagious, and have I at least prevented the other fish from getting it?

Thanks


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sometimes it does take more than one treatment for bloat so you might try doing another treatment with the clout.

Is the tank newly set up? What are your water parameters? The reason I ask is that sitting on the bottom and not eating can indicate many different illnesses and conditions so we should look at everything about the tank to try and figure out exactly what's going on with these fish. I know you said your Oscars are still young but they may be old enough to be fighting so aggression is another possibility. 
The one who is sitting on the bottom: did you notice that he was eating and swimming normally the day before?

Yes bloat is contaigious. Ideally you want to separate any fish showing symptoms of bloat from those who appear healtly however all fish that have been exposed need to be treated.

Robin


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Robin said:


> Sometimes it does take more than one treatment for bloat so you might try doing another treatment with the clout.
> 
> Is the tank newly set up? What are your water parameters? The reason I ask is that sitting on the bottom and not eating can indicate many different illnesses and conditions so we should look at everything about the tank to try and figure out exactly what's going on with these fish. I know you said your Oscars are still young but they may be old enough to be fighting so aggression is another possibility.
> The one who is sitting on the bottom: did you notice that he was eating and swimming normally the day before?
> ...


The water is fine with ammonia 0 nitrite 0 and nitrates about 10. The tank has been set up for about 2 months, and it was cycled. So far I have done 5 treatments with the Clout since Wednesday. I think my big mistake was not to treat the tank after the first one died. I did not know bloat was contagious. Should I give them a 2 day break, and resume treatment, or should I continue with what I have been doing?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I'd maybe give them a one day break with several partial water changes and gravel siphonings and then resume treatment.



> I think my big mistake was not to treat the tank after the first one died. I did not know bloat was contagious.


That's what happens to a lot of people. You see just one fish showing symptoms and so you just treat that one fish.

As with any treatment give a close watch on your fish during the treatment just in case they show any additional stress because of the medication. If you see them seeming to stress due to the Clout then perform an immediate 25% water change.

Luckily it seems like you're in time for the rest of your fish. Please let me know how it goes.

Robin


----------



## willrwilli (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay I now have some more grief I think. Okay the fish that had the bloat is still alive, and is eating with the other fish, but I noticed now that it is better the other oscars have been picking on it, and it's sides were in pretty bad shape. Since I have a couple of other fish that had fin damage, I started treating the tank with Melafix. Here is the new problem. One of the Oscars has combination poop. The first part of it is the normal color, but the last part to come out of the fish is white. Is this more bloat, or just something else? By the way the fish is still eating.


----------

